# What's your favorite gym routine?



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I was hoping to get some help with getting started at the gym. Within the past year I bought a house with an HOA that has lots of nice amenities, one of which being a couple very nice gyms. I've always relied on riding to keep me fit since going to the gym always seemed like a pain. I've always had a fairly long commute and only access to small work gyms, so I just never considered going.

With COVID, I've moved to working from home permanently and my HOA gym is a 2 minute drive. My excuses for avoiding working out have run out, so I plan to spend roughly 45 min every morning lifting and cross training.

My problem is that when I try to research workouts, it seems like everything I find is either people wanting to get bodybuilder show ready (definitely not me) or it's filled with a bunch of bro science.

I'm just looking for a no nonsense 5 day strength training routine to start out with. The goal is to blow off some steam in the morning, and strengthen my core and other things that will help with riding.

Ideas??


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Look up fierce 5 programs. Been doing them for years. Easy to follow and no BS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Fierce 5, Stronglifts, Ripptoe Starting Strength. All variations of the same concept and suitable for just about everyone. I throw in intervals at the end of my lifting days and light cardio on the off days.


----------



## b rock (Jan 5, 2017)

I bought a resistance band set and a pull up bar for the pandemic, plus I have a foot injury keeping me off weight bearing stuff, but if I was back to normal, I'd try some MTB specific stuff first:

F6: Six Moves to Build Your Foundation book
and then add this structured training, since periodization works for me, I just have become too lazy to do it:






If you haven't weight lifted in a while, I'd recommend building a base first, with just a compound (not isolation) lift per muscle group, 3 sets, 10 reps, about a minute in between sets, and give the muscle group a day off before hitting it again. Ease into it, and then all the complicated/targeted stuff is less likely to injure you if you stick with the basics first for... a couple months?


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I follow a daily workout routine that is created by my former crossfit coach. My husband and I have been doing crossfit since 2014 and we enjoy the the cf model which is based around Olympic lifts and progressions and HIIT WODs. When our crossfit gym closed in February 2020 we bought some basic equipment and set up a home gym in our basement and have been collecting pieces of equipment ever since the pandemic. We substitute some movements because we don't have the space but the routines follow the crossfit model (Warmup + strength focus +conditioning+ accessory work) The strength focus and WOD changes daily and doesn't repeat. You can download workouts from the the main website or other crossfit like websites eg https://wodtimecalculator.com/blog/201-crossfit-workouts-can-home-pdf/

For equipment we have a weight rack, bench, bars (35lb & 45lb), plates (2.5's, 5's, 10's, 15's, 25's 35's lbs) kettle bells (20lbs, 16kg , 24kg) dumbbells (various sizes 10lbs, 15lb, 25lb 45lb 60lbs) skipping ropes, resistance bands, paralettes. For added convenience we write our workouts on a white board and have a music system. We have a set of rings and pull up rack that we will set up in our new garage this summer for added variety. We don't have any cardio machines so we run. We are thinking about purchasing a rower one day

Sample of workouts: today we did:
5 sets 2reps back squats @ 80-85%

Every minute, on the minute, for 12 minutes:
Minute 1 - 135/95 pound Front Squat, 10 reps
Minute 2 - 10 Burpee Box Jump Overs, 24/20"

Tomorrow's workout:
7 sets Hang Snatch, 2 reps

Every 3 minutes for as long as possible complete:

From 0:00-3:00, two rounds of:
95/65 pound Overhead Squat, 10 reps
10 Chest-to-bar Pull-ups

From 3:00-6:00, two rounds of:
95/65 pound Overhead Squat, 12 reps
12 Chest-to-bar Pull-ups

From 6:00-9:00, two rounds of:
95/65 pound Overhead Squat, 14 reps
14 Chest-to-bar Pull-ups

Etc., following same pattern until you fail to complete both rounds


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Workouts have been limited for the past 4 months due to shoulder pain. There was no specific injury setting this off. Seeing a specialist next week. My primary doc ordered an X-ray and says it looks like “calcific tendonopathy”. I’m hoping a steroid shot and physical therapy will do the trick. Don’t want surgery.


----------



## AlpineMTBTraining (Apr 26, 2009)

There so much out there on fitness it is easy too get lost. If you are really lost a coach/trainer can build a program for you and provide support for the program while you complete it. There is the option of buying a cycling focused program from someone, like the F6 program previously mentioned, but you usually don't get support from the creator. It's a trade off in cost/value really.

I offer personalized training programs for mountain bikers online through an app. Which has proven to be very beneficial for my clients during COVID.

Check out my website if you might be interested.

Www.alpineMTB training.com


----------

